# Riding Mower Whining When Starting



## How Do I

I just replaced the solenoid and battery on the riding mower because it has always been hard to start and I figured since my battery was showing 13+V off the mower, it might be bad. I had just charged it because I couldn't anything out of it whatsoever. Just turn the key and nothing.

I was fidgeting around with the solenoid, checking for tightness and...well, broke one of the terminals trying to tighten it. So now - new battery, new solenoid. Got it hooked up, turn the key, click, snap (that sound you hear when the fuse blows) and I check the fuse. Blown. I check the ground for the battery, tighten it a little more and replace fuse. Try to start and the engine tries to turn and a strange whining sound seems to be coming from the solenoid area? I checked the ground and in just that short of a time the ground connection is pretty warm.

Figured I better ask about it here, before I break something else. :teehee:


----------



## simi-steading

What brand engine and mower?


----------



## How Do I

Mower is Troy-Bilt. Engine is BS.

I just got off the phone with our local shop and he said it either sounds like the starter or the valves causing the hard start. The valves haven't ever been adjusted that I know of and it has started smoking a bit recently. Especially so when choke - first starting. This solenoid is different in setup than the one that was on it, but part number matches. There is power getting to the starter unless something is magically trying to turn the engine when I turn the key.

Since I have had the mower, I've always had to help it start by opening the hood and turning manually while I turn the key, so I am left wondering have the valves gotten so out of adjustment now that it won't start? Would that cause the noise under the seat at the solenoid? What do you think?


ETA - Repair guy said these mowers commonly have valve adjustment issues, FWIW.

ETAA - There does seem to be a point where the engine doesn't really want to turn when starting. That's why I have to manually help it get over the... _hump_. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## simi-steading

Depends on what engine if it's the valves.. .

Being as you are hearing a whining noise, My bet is the starter is turning, but the starter gear is stuck on the bendix. A very common problem on these, especially if they are dirty, or old.. 

Pull the shroud off so you can see the top of the starter, and then try turning the key. Bet the starter is turning, ,but the gear isn't engaging. No idea what the price on them is now, but a new bendix and gear used to be around $20..

You can change them pretty easily yourself. You can also buy just the gear, but you are better off to replace the whole assembly.

Also, if the gear is engaging, it can be the starter is weak.. Seen that happen a lot too... Only fix is a replacement starter.

If it's a valve problem, it would mean a valve isn't opening at all to release the compression.. .But saying it smokes when you first start it tells me either the cylindar and rings are a little worn and leaking, or a valve and valve guide are a little worn and leaking too.. 

Also, I hope you haven't been banging on the side of the starter with anything. That will break a magnet in it every time..


----------



## How Do I

I robbed the starter off of the Statesman that is headed to the scrapyard and put it on. No huge difference. Yes, the gear is hanging up on both starters (ETA - on the flywheel), but I think it is because the engine is getting stuck mid-stream, due to the compression. It is wanting to start, turning the engine a few revolutions, but then it looks like it is trying to backfire out the intake too. Then you can hear what sounds like leaking air from the intake and see a puff of vapor.

ETA - I'm still getting whining noise from under seat and the solenoid got a little warm this go round.


----------



## simi-steading

When you use your hand to turn the flywheel, does it turn hard, or easy until you hit up against the compression stroke? It could be a belt not completely disengaging on the engine pulley and dragging it down too.

If you take and give the flywheel a quick spin and let go, it should bump up against the compression, then spin backwards easily... not hit and stop...

Follow all of your battery cables and disconnect each connection and clean the cable and where it connects. Could be a bad ground or similar.. .or could be because the starter isn't turning and it's heating things up.


----------



## agmantoo

Remove the spark plug and see if the engine turns freely. Is this a BS overhead cam engine? If so I would say a pushrod has come off the rocker arm and a valve is staying closed. BS had major issues with the adjustment for the valves staying set.


----------



## How Do I

I went back out shortly after my last post and tried once again. With full choke it whined again. I took the throttle down to fast start and it chugged a couple of times and started right up. I can't turn this one (Troy-Bilt) like I can the old Craftsman. The Craftsman turned very easily. The Troy-Bilt requires some effort. It probably wouldn't spin by hand 1/4 turn. much less until it hit the hump (what's the technical term for that anyway?)

I've already removed, filed and/or wire-brushed all of the connections. It is slightly backfiring when I turn it off now and smoking more than usual, especially when you first start it up and when it is turned off.

I'll check the belt deal tomorrow.


----------



## How Do I

agmantoo said:


> Remove the spark plug and see if the engine turns freely. Is this a BS overhead cam engine? If so I would say a pushrod has come off the rocker arm and a valve is staying closed. BS had major issues with the adjustment for the valves staying set.


I didn't even think about removing the plug and trying turning. I'll give it a try tomorrow and report back. Yes, BS OHV.


----------



## How Do I

Sorry for the delay. Since the mowing season was pretty much over, this project got put on the back burner. I tried to start this mower a few days ago and got the same old run around. I bought a feeler gauge set and a new set of wrenches (cause I didn't want to get the inside of my engine dirty with my old ones, right?).

I tore it down, pulled the valve cover and rolled it over to TDC and checked the play. You could have stuck a penny between the valves and rocker arms (or whatever you call them on these things?). So I adjusted them down, reassembled, (took about 15 minutes) and tried to start it. The engine rotated....MUCH easier, but it wasn't firing for some reason. Went back around to the front. It really helps having the spark plug wire connected don't ya know? So got back on and the second I hit the key it fired right up.

I put up with starting/running issues from this thing for a year and now the thing runs like new. It hits on the first lick every time now. Think I'll just go out and stare at my new wrench set now.


----------

